# Another stash buster idea



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

I hate it when my soda can sweats & drips, especially in the car. So this is what I came up with. They fit well in the cup holders and catch all the drips. Very easy to crochet and uses up leftover yarn. 

I used a US G hook, and two strands of worsted acrylic.

Chain 2. 6 single crochet into 2nd chain from hook, join with slip stitch to top of first single crochet. 

Chain 1, work around, making 2 single crochet into each stitch. Join as before. 

Chain 1, *single crochet into first stitch, 2 single crochet into next stitch*, repeat around, join as before.

Chain 1, *single crochet into first two stitches, 2 single crochet into next stitch *, repeat around, join.

Chain 1, *single crochet into first 3 stitches, 2 single crochet into next stitch*
Repeat around, join. Finish off, cut & weave ends.

If necessary you can do another row. Don't worry if it curls up a bit.

You can find can cozy patterns doing a google search.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Very nice idea! Thank you!


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

:thumbup: Good Idea! Thanks


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I make an oblong crochet pad for the soap dish. It keeps the dish from getting scum up.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

grandmann said:


> I make an oblong crochet pad for the soap dish. It keeps the dish from getting scum up.


I like that idea.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

knitwit549 said:


> I like that idea.


I must add I make them from the left over cotton. It seems to work the best.


----------



## patmastel (Mar 2, 2012)

Great idea! I have cloth bits in there, but this is so much neater, and can fit perfectly!


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

After I made one for my car, DH says "whatcha makin'? Of course he wanted two. He has two cup holders. (Not counting two in back.) I sold quite a few at my grandson's high school craft fair. This batch I did tonight for some of the co-workers.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Great idea.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Fantastic stash buster. :lol: :lol:


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Wonderful idea! Think I will start saving my cotton bits from bears feet and making these! Thanks and it is good!!!


----------



## macnzacsmom (Apr 30, 2011)

What a good idea


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Excellent idea. Thank you.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Clever idea + easy to wash, well done


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I make those for drinking glasses that sweat. They have to be wider at the top to fit the glass, so mine usually have a rubber band around it to hold it on. If I were ambitious, I could crochet elastic into the top, but since I would rather knit.....I also finish mine with a shell stitch around the top and I keep several in my dishcloth drawer so I always have a clean one. I prefer cotton, but have used acrylic with good results.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Great idea, thanks.


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

Good idea. Thanks.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

thank you!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

neat idea thanks for sharing


----------



## roxiannalouisa (Feb 23, 2011)

I practice new stitches on my bottle cozies. I love the cozies and have given quite a few away. I knit mine and don't have any problem with them fitting different widths of cans or bottles. I do have to make shorter ones for the cans. They keep the drink colder longer and of course no sweating mess!


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

These are great - thank you!


----------



## daleech (Nov 28, 2011)

Great idea! I just put napkins in cup holders. This is better! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Clever idea. Thank you for thr pattern.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good ideas!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I do something like that for around my water bottles. Comes in handy!


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

What a great idea!


----------



## DeniseH (Feb 6, 2011)

Very neat idea that you have making coasters and covers for cans and bottles, etc. !!! Now for me to get busy.
Thank you for the pattern also.


----------



## Mariette EDE (Jul 6, 2012)

You clever ladies, I think woman can think up such practical ideas. I love these can holders, thank you for the pattern.


----------

